# Papillon/Chihuahua Mix Puppy



## CanadianVitamin (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone else posted a puppy pic that inspired me to share my puppies pics.

Here is "Miso" (part papillon, part chihuahua, all cute).















Rest of the pics here:
Puppy Pics - a set on Flickr


----------



## CanadianVitamin (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone like it? what did you not like?


----------



## invisible (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the first one but would love to see it bigger. In that one, your dog almost looks like a red fox.


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 31, 2011)

Agree ^
I love your puppy's expression in the second shot, but the photo itself would have been better composition-wise if you had taken about 2 steps to the left, and gotten Miso's ears in the frame.

Very cute puppy!


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 1, 2011)

For the second one I'd say that it's usually best to focus on the eyes, if they're showing. Or just crop them out. 
There are some focusing problems to be detected in first one also, but otherwise it's lovely.


----------

